# non drug related DP?



## Zangetsu (Feb 6, 2009)

when i was 14 (12 years ago) something snapped in my mind. like a switch was flipped. I felt like I wasn't myself anymore as if I was just an observer and my sense of reality was shattered. that's when I got all the DP symptoms. Back then I had never done any for of drugs... not even alcohol. are there any ppl with DP that's not drug related? if there is someone, I would love to talk to you!


----------



## SonofEagles (Jan 12, 2008)

Mine was the same, but a lot earlier. I would have brief moments of DP almost every month. A year ago when under a lot of stress I would get them everyday until one day i woke up outside of my body and panicked beyond belief. Never used drugs, never drank coffee or tea, never smoked. Bummer huh!!!


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 6, 2009)

I would like to know more specifics about your experience like how many years ago? what was it that triggered it? and such. I want to compare it with my own experience and see if there are any patterns. it's sad that after 12 years only now that I've began to somewhat understand what's going on with my mind. I've been thinking that I was just plain nuts lol but better late than never. I'm very new at this but please if you would feel more confortable feel free to e-mail me at [email protected] or we can chat on MSN ([email protected]).


----------

